# I cheated



## Mbrady321 (Aug 25, 2016)

I too met a close neighbor after living in my old house for five years. Turns out it was my 10 year old son's best buddy's mom. We hit it off and she made me feel like i was the only man in the world, the best father and the list goes on. Within two weeks of talking about our boys it happened. At first i felt guilt but as the 16 year marriage reminded me, the guilt faded away within a few days and my emotions heightened with a greater sense of manliness, desire and power as I began likening myself to my own father who cheated on my mom three times. Its in my blood I thought repeatedly but soon knew I was making one excuse after the next to continue seeing the other woman. She was smart, had a fantastic job, and loved me to death. After telling my wife of more than a decade and who gave me two babies I adored I planned my leaving. My wife begged me to stay even going so far as to say continue seeing her until I got it out of my system but that just made me break inside. My heart felt as if it were about to explode filling my mind with doubt, confusion and a chaotic nightmare where I ended up lonely and broke. Not once did I ever not feel for my wife. In fact, daily, I thought about her and the kids until I turned to alcohol and weed as a way to calm my own nerves. I felt like I had imprisoned myself and there was no way out of it. I was lost in it all. My wife asked me one last time if I was leaving her or staying. I told her I was going and then the reality of the nightmare became evident. Today is six months later and not one day has passed since I left I haven't felt like bursting into tears, tearing my own heart out, feeling guilt and or shame. I lost the respect of my peers, friends and some family. I thought my life would get better in it all but in all actuality I have no idea. I see my son two days a week while another man is there more often. My daughter lives between my new home with the same girl and her mother whom I left. I see the kids pain and confusion. I see and feel the frustration of my girlfriend and her son daily. I am in hell now. Not one moment goes by in any day since my leaving I haven't felt like running off into the deserts of Arizona to get lost, lie down and just die. That would be easy so I hop my words would make someone stop and think before choosing sex over what love really is. Love is what my wife of sixteen years showed me the day she found out about my affair, love came in words from her mouth when she said get it out of my system but begged me not to leave. Yes, there would have been a lack of trust but, we ultimately would have remained together and in time she would have forgiven me but now - now, she is with another man - a man better I would beg than I ever was. Gentlemen, be just that and love your wives. And ladies, stay beside your husbands and listen when they say something isn't right. Together, there isn't anything you two cannot accomplish but, divided you are one and alone you feel.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: What a MESS I created, I cheated on my Beautiful wife !!! HELP*



Mbrady321 said:


> I too met a close neighbor after living in my old house for five years. Turns out it was my 10 year old son's best buddy's mom. We hit it off and she made me feel like i was the only man in the world, the best father and the list goes on. Within two weeks of talking about our boys it happened. At first i felt guilt but as the 16 year marriage reminded me, the guilt faded away within a few days and my emotions heightened with a greater sense of manliness, desire and power as I began likening myself to my own father who cheated on my mom three times. Its in my blood I thought repeatedly but soon knew I was making one excuse after the next to continue seeing the other woman. She was smart, had a fantastic job, and loved me to death. After telling my wife of more than a decade and who gave me two babies I adored I planned my leaving. My wife begged me to stay even going so far as to say continue seeing her until I got it out of my system but that just made me break inside. My heart felt as if it were about to explode filling my mind with doubt, confusion and a chaotic nightmare where I ended up lonely and broke. Not once did I ever not feel for my wife. In fact, daily, I thought about her and the kids until I turned to alcohol and weed as a way to calm my own nerves. I felt like I had imprisoned myself and there was no way out of it. I was lost in it all. My wife asked me one last time if I was leaving her or staying. I told her I was going and then the reality of the nightmare became evident. Today is six months later and not one day has passed since I left I haven't felt like bursting into tears, tearing my own heart out, feeling guilt and or shame. I lost the respect of my peers, friends and some family. I thought my life would get better in it all but in all actuality I have no idea. I see my son two days a week while another man is there more often. My daughter lives between my new home with the same girl and her mother whom I left. I see the kids pain and confusion. I see and feel the frustration of my girlfriend and her son daily. I am in hell now. Not one moment goes by in any day since my leaving I haven't felt like running off into the deserts of Arizona to get lost, lie down and just die. That would be easy so I hop my words would make someone stop and think before choosing sex over what love really is. Love is what my wife of sixteen years showed me the day she found out about my affair, love came in words from her mouth when she said get it out of my system but begged me not to leave. Yes, there would have been a lack of trust but, we ultimately would have remained together and in time she would have forgiven me but now - now, she is with another man - a man better I would beg than I ever was. Gentlemen, be just that and love your wives. And ladies, stay beside your husbands and listen when they say something isn't right. Together, there isn't anything you two cannot accomplish but, divided you are one and alone you feel.[/QUOTE
> 
> An excellent cautionary tale which you should post on a new thread. Worth for people to read.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: What a MESS I created, I cheated on my Beautiful wife !!! HELP*

Mbrady, this is what we call a Zombie thread. I was going to make one of my normal wise azz comments, but I could feel the pain you are going thru. I suggest you start your own thread, I would also suggest you see someone about your emotional state. You cannot change the past, but you can change your future. Good luck my friend.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: What a MESS I created, I cheated on my Beautiful wife !!! HELP*

OK - warning - this is going to be harsh so stop reading if you think you can't take it:


You are a bad person. Pure and simple. You have come here whimpering because you got caught and you might lose your family. You want it all. To be able to fvck other women and still have your family. But you got caught! You are weak and pretty pathetic and the real truth is that your wife and kids would be better off without you. That is the truth. She should be able to find someone who is better for her and her kids.


You are also a weak person. Your wife is the strong one. Be sure that she doesn't depend on you and doesn't really need you. You would like to think that, though. She chose to be a stay at home mum to take care of your kids - not because she couldn't go out there and earn a living and support her kids. The fact that you said "she depends on me" is narcissistic and a lie. If she went out into the workplace, she would be OK. You, on the other hand, do need her to feed your ego etc. So stop thinking she needs you.


You are a vain person. Videoing the act with a POSOW is an act of vanity and disrespect. 


So I cannot see why any good woman would want to be with you. Yet for some reason, your wife couldn't see through all this and married you. Go figure!


Now … to the real matter in hand. Your wife will be fine if she gets out of this mess of a marriage - I have no doubt about that. And the kids will be OK too. However, it sounds like you want to fix yourself but are not saying that outright. Its you who needs help and maybe even pity because you are weak and immoral. To fix this you need to be genuinely remorseful, take your lumps like a man, stop whining and crying and snivelling as others have told you. And then try and be a half decent partner to whoever you end up with going forward. Focus on becoming a better person - really and truly.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

*Re: What a MESS I created, I cheated on my Beautiful wife !!! HELP*

@Mbrady321,

As much pain as you've caused yourself it's nothing, not even 1/1000th the severity of the pain your loyal wife felt when you crapped all over her and your marriage. Your pain is self-inflicted and deserved. Hers wasn't.

If you want any sympathy for what you've done, you should head over to loveshack or survivinginfidelity.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: What a MESS I created, I cheated on my Beautiful wife !!! HELP*

MBrady is never coming back I suspect


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I moved MBrady's post and the replies off of a zombie thread. So now he has his own thread.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: What a MESS I created, I cheated on my Beautiful wife !!! HELP*



aine said:


> MBrady is never coming back I suspect


If he was here expecting folks to powder his behind and tell him he's really a good boy, its like LucasJ said, he's at the wrong place.


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

He's in the same boat as the wayward wife who came here to make one post and disappeared. She, too, cheated on her husband with a neighbor and when her husband tried to fight for their marriage and told her she was in the fog of the affair, she became hardened at his pleas. They ended up divorced and her husband gave up and moved on. Things didn't work out with her and the neighbor, and he dumped her. The fog lifted and she begged her husband for another chance, but he said he'd rather take his chance with the new girlfriend. Both she and the OP got ran over by the karma bus, and rightfully so. We reap what we sow. People who think they deserve to be happy even if it means they cheat on their partner to attain that happiness have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

becareful2 said:


> He's in the same boat as the wayward wife who came here to make one post and disappeared. She, too, cheated on her husband with a neighbor and when her husband tried to fight for their marriage and told her she was in the fog of the affair, she became hardened at his pleas. They ended up divorced and her husband gave up and moved on. Things didn't work out with her and the neighbor, and he dumped her. The fog lifted and she begged her husband for another chance, but he said he'd rather take his chance with the new girlfriend. Both she and the OP got ran over by the karma bus, and rightfully so. We reap what we sow. People who think they deserve to be happy even if it means they cheat on their partner to attain that happiness have a lot of growing up to do.


Could you post a link to it? I started a thread asking if anyone could find a certain story and this sounds just like it. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...n/347770-need-help-finding-thread-please.html


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think MBRADY is looking for sympathy. It looks like he is just stating what he did and how much he regrets it. And wants to warn others. That's what I took from his post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

rockon said:


> Could you post a link to it? I started a thread asking if anyone could find a certain story and this sounds just like it.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...n/347770-need-help-finding-thread-please.html


I searched for the words "fog, neighbor, and chance".

*"Before you decide to leave. Read my story" by Imadeamistake*

You're welcome.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Thound said:


> I don't think MBRADY is looking for sympathy. It looks like he is just stating what he did and how much he regrets it. And wants to warn others. That's what I took from his post.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I got from it too.


----------

